# Neve Serra da Estrela - 05/12/2006



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 20:10)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Aqui vai algumas das fotos, chamo a atenção pro wind chiil           

O homem do limpa neves disse que esta queda de neve não estava prevista      , fará se tivesse      





























Divirtam-se que eu passei das melhores tardes da minha vida neve a rodossssssssss


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

-12.9


wowwwwwwwwwwww 

Boas fotos Luper! Thank's!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> Divirtam-se que eu passei das melhores tardes da minha vida neve a rodossssssssss



Bem vindo....Já te imaginava por lá perdido pela torre....


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Que fartote LUPPER! Parabéns


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 20:25)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Aqui vão mais umas fotos, foi uma tarde brutal, parecia o Filme do Amigo Gore


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 20:33)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem vindo....Já te imaginava por lá perdido pela torre....



Perdido não ficava porque o anemometro tem bussola      , agora frio isso sim. Ás 14.00 chovia torrencimalmente na torre, 20 min depois foi um fartote


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 20:38)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Deve ser tao bom por correntes com a sensação termica a -13ºC...


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 20:40)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Mtos parabéns mas nada que não tivesses já a contar quando foste para lá


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2006 às 20:49)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> Aqui vão mais umas fotos, foi uma tarde brutal, parecia o Filme do Amigo Gore



boas pelos vistos andaste pela minha terrinha  sorte a tua pois hoje tb queria muito estar ai pois por motivos profissionais encontro-me em castelo branco  mas pelas magnificas fotos ja deu pra ver que foi uma tarde animada


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 21:15)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> Aqui vão mais umas fotos, foi uma tarde brutal, parecia o Filme do Amigo Gore



  
Já agora, nevou até que cota?


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 21:29)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Dan disse:


> Já agora, nevou até que cota?



Quando passei pelos 1300 ás 16.30h deixou de nevar, mas a cota estava a baixar e muito , portanto acredito que os 1100 ou 1000 tenham sido uma realidade, mas foi em quantidades industriais


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 21:40)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> Quando passei pelos 1300 ás 16.30h deixou de nevar, mas a cota estava a baixar e muito , portanto acredito que os 1100 ou 1000 tenham sido uma realidade, mas foi em quantidades industriais



Sim, foi um bom nevão. Em pouco tempo acumulou isso tudo


----------



## Santos (5 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> Aqui vão mais umas fotos, foi uma tarde brutal, parecia o Filme do Amigo Gore



Fantástico, a paisagem branca é outra coisa


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 01:04)

Grandes fotos Luper!   Sabes quantos cm acumulou enquanto estiveste lá?


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 01:36)

LUPER!!!          

Ganda maluco , então tu foste para lá de propósito sabendo que te arriscavas a ficar nesse estado! hehehe! És um exemplo a seguir!! Temos de arranjar uma bandeira aqui do fórum e pimba é chegar e dizer estivemos aqui!  

A experiência das correntes deve ter sido inesquecível!

Hoje é que vai ser dormir feliz!  

Parabéns pela iniciativa e obrigado por partilhares aqui com os pobres!


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 07:17)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



LUPER disse:


> O homem do limpa neves disse que esta queda de neve não estava prevista      , fará se tivesse



Nao tava prevista por quem???só se fosse por eles....porque o snow-forecast a partir das 3H da tarde dava queda de neve 8 cm para o alto da torre....

enfim....sem mais comentarios...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 07:58)

Ora então....







Viaturas presas na Serra 
Quarta-Feira, 06 de Dezembro de 2006 
Neve intensa e repentina

Uma forte e inesperada queda de neve  , pelas *15h00 de ontem*, na Serra da Estrela, fez com que várias viaturas ficassem bloqueadas 
Várias viaturas ficaram ontem bloqueadas no maciço central, durante cerca de uma hora, disse ao Diário XXI fonte do Cento de Limpeza de Neve (CLN). “A chuva que caía com intensidade passou de repente para neve, tornando as estradas intransitáveis”, explicou a mesma fonte. 
Às 17h00 de ontem, todas as viaturas bloqueadas já tinham sido libertadas, estando temporariamente suspensa a circulação na via que liga a Lagoa Comprida à Torre. “Está-se a espalhar sal na via, porque a neve gelou, elevando o nível de risco”, refere a fonte do CLN. A essa hora o termómetro do CLN registava um grau centígrado. 

fonte : diarioxxi


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 09:04)

dj_alex disse:


> Ora então....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isto dá vontade de rir, nós fartinhos de saber disto e ficaram todos admirados, então eu fui lá de proposito e estes amigos dizem que foi inesperada. O meu unico problema foi a uns tipos que pararam à minha frente numa subida, sendo que tive de parar o carro e depois para arrancar é que foram elas.   

Mas que estava previsto, isso estava


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 09:13)

LUPER disse:


> Isto dá vontade de rir, nós fartinhos de saber disto e ficaram todos admirados, então eu fui lá de proposito e estes amigos dizem que foi inesperada. O meu unico problema foi a uns tipos que pararam à minha frente numa subida, sendo que tive de parar o carro e depois para arrancar é que foram elas.
> 
> Mas que estava previsto, isso estava



Paciência para os aturar Luper....nao conseguiste arrancar em 2? as vezes resulta...Mas agora ja nao tenho problemas desses...é por o 4x4 e sempre a andar....    tou desejoso por chegar a portugal para dar um banho de lama ao carro...e passar o fim do ano por aquelas bandas


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 09:16)

dj_alex disse:


> Paciência para os aturar Luper....nao conseguiste arrancar em 2? as vezes resulta...Mas agora ja nao tenho problemas desses...é por o 4x4 e sempre a andar....    tou desejoso por chegar a portugal para dar um banho de lama ao carro...e passar o fim do ano por aquelas bandas



O problema era o gelo na estrada, estava completamente gelada      , a neve era facil, o gelo é que não


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2006 às 11:38)

LUPER disse:


> O problema era o gelo na estrada, estava completamente gelada      , a neve era facil, o gelo é que não



só tenho pena do que perdi pois esta semana não estou na covilha  , pa proxima quando ca deres um salto dá uma apitadela que vamos la fazer uma super reportagem  ainda fazemos  um directo no alto da torre directamente po forum    nada que um portatil e uma placa wireless nao façam


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Dez 2006 às 13:11)

spiritmind disse:


> só tenho pena do que perdi pois esta semana não estou na covilha  , pa proxima quando ca deres um salto dá uma apitadela que vamos la fazer uma super reportagem  ainda fazemos  um directo no alto da torre directamente po forum    nada que um portatil e uma placa wireless nao façam




É isso tudo.
O pessoal fica à espera dessa reportagem.


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 13:17)

Boas,

Bela reportagem num dia de férias  
A notícia saiu devido aos dois carros que ficaram presos e tiveram que aguadar pelo limpaneves    
Quem é que seria....


----------



## Fernando_ (6 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

Muy buenas fotos   






¿Esto es una estrada?


----------



## ALV72 (6 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

LUPER disse:


> O problema era o gelo na estrada, estava completamente gelada      , a neve era facil, o gelo é que não



Não sei porquê, mas esta cena é me familiar    , aconteceu-me o mesmo há quase 3 anos ( a mim e a mais umas centenas largas de pessoas ).


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

dj_alex disse:


> Paciência para os aturar Luper....nao conseguiste arrancar em 2? as vezes resulta...Mas agora ja nao tenho problemas desses...é por o 4x4 e sempre a andar....    tou desejoso por chegar a portugal para dar um banho de lama ao carro...e passar o fim do ano por aquelas bandas



Pois muito gabas tu o 4x4, queria verte em cima de gelo com o teu 4x4, a não ser que colocques pneus com rodado para neve e gelo. Nem 6x6 te safam!


----------



## FSantos (6 Dez 2006 às 18:19)

Desculpem intrometer-me, mas com umas correntes de neve é quase impossivel ficar atascado, tanto no gelo como na neve. É evidente se a neve tiver mais de 30 cm de altura só mesmo de limpa-neves.
Já andei com o meu polo na estrada que liga alto de espinho a campea cobertinha de neve (10cm) e só lá passavam tractores eheheh.  

Encontram correntes muito boas por 50 e tal euros (mais vale prevenir).

Escolham sempre a corrente correcta para o vosso pneu ou correm o risco de estragarem alguma coisa.

Aqui encontram bom material www.pewag.com

Abraços


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 18:25)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois muito gabas tu o 4x4, queria verte em cima de gelo com o teu 4x4, a não ser que colocques pneus com rodado para neve e gelo. Nem 6x6 te safam!



Com pneus de gelo (tipo aqueles dos rallys com pregos) a ver se subia ou nao...


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

dj_alex disse:


> Com pneus de gelo (tipo aqueles dos rallys com pregos) a ver se subia ou nao...



o melhor e meter umas lagartas no jipe ai de certeza que subias


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 18:54)

FSantos disse:


> Desculpem intrometer-me, mas com umas correntes de neve é quase impossivel ficar atascado, tanto no gelo como na neve. É evidente se a neve tiver mais de 30 cm de altura só mesmo de limpa-neves.
> Já andei com o meu polo na estrada que liga alto de espinho a campea cobertinha de neve (10cm) e só lá passavam tractores eheheh.
> 
> Encontram correntes muito boas por 50 e tal euros (mais vale prevenir).
> ...



Com gelo puro, não neve pisada, mesmo gelo nem as correntes de safam. Se não tiveres um mecanismo que quebre o gelo (por ex. pregos nos pneus) as correntes não o vão conseguir fazer e o carro escorrega na mesma...

BTW, já disse que tenho dois pares de correntes à venda?

PS: Site fixe


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Com pneus de gelo (tipo aqueles dos rallys com pregos) a ver se subia ou nao...



   



Minho disse:


> BTW, já disse que tenho dois pares de correntes à venda?



Não ainda não! A sério Minho!  

Agora a sério o problema que podes vir a ter para as vender é que são à conta para os 4 pneus e o sobressalente!??


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 08:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não ainda não! A sério Minho!
> 
> Agora a sério o problema que podes vir a ter para as vender é que são à conta para os 4 pneus e o sobressalente!??



Kim, o que se costuma fazer com as correntes na neve é usar apenas 1 par, isto é, por as correntes nas rodas motrizes do carro... 

Minho já agora..quais sao as medidas sabes?


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 12:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Kim, o que se costuma fazer com as correntes na neve é usar apenas 1 par, isto é, por as correntes nas rodas motrizes do carro...
> 
> Minho já agora..quais sao as medidas sabes?



Alex estas a perder qualidades  Então já não destingues quando estou nas brincadeira!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Alex estas a perder qualidades  Então já não destingues quando estou nas brincadeira!



Sao os ares frios de Madrid...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:04)

dj_alex disse:


> Sao os ares frios de Madrid...



Deve ser isso então...


----------

